

The Future of Humanless Decision Making - brandonlipman
https://medium.com/brandon-lipman/the-future-of-humanless-decision-making

======
jason_94938
I think the story touches on a really critical issue, how are companies going
to take responsibility of having access to so much of our data?

------
jackteao
Seems odd to think about a world where machines are making decisions. Is this
really relevant? I don't think it will ever happen IMHO. But who knows.

~~~
krapp
The ultimate evolution of this, of course, is the fully autonomous
corporation. Imagine a future where most human labor involved some Uber-like
interface with an autocorp, and employment was filled on an as-need basis by
some inscrutable algorithm, and the lifetime of a job was typically measured
in seconds and not years.

The more automated the world becomes, the more necessary it becomes to make
sure humans adapt to the machine, and not machines to humans. Consider
autonomous vehicles, and the case when humans can no longer travel long
distances without asking permission for, and putting themselves entirely in
the hands of, an AI solely to guarantee the traffic control algorithms remain
unperturbed by slow and chaotic primates making stupid decisions on their own.

Eventually, as the autocorps and automation took over, the economy as a
function of ever more intelligent AIs interacting would become so fast and
complex that humans would no longer be able to participate in any meaningful
way, except as slave labor, or perhaps cheap industrial lubricant.

I'm pretty sure I stole this idea from cstross or somebody.

~~~
brandonlipman
I think this is definitely interesting. My goal was to look at how incredible
the networks of data are. I strongly believe that data is going to be the core
focus for AI. After we have data then AI's will take a bigger role. I don't
think that will be a time where AI will ever physically prevent us from doing
what we want.

